# The fun begins...



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well first things first. I've tinkered with slot cars before but never got into them too much. Some of my friends from church got me started and we have races at different people's houses so I decided to start a track of my own. After a week or two of looking around I decided to start out by buying a tomy/afx 4 lane international set. This seemed to be a good buy considering all the track you get for the money. The next thing I did is find my 4' X 8' table I had when I built my ho train set. So I already have the table and some track, but what next. I did some digging around and decided to purchase a power supply. I don't plan on having some ginormous track so I settled with a 0-30 vdc 5 amp power supply. I have seen several tracks larger than what I plan on having running with the same power supply so I went with it. After some more looking I have found a design that I want to make. After seeing what pieces of track I needed to finish this I am going to try and pick up a tomy/afx 4 lane split track and I will have almost all of the track I need. I have some ideas of my own that I want to do to tweak the track a little bit but for now I plan on just getting that set up. More or less I am just waiting for my paychecks to arrive so I can get ordered what I need. This week its my 2nd track set, and next week its controllers and my last few pieces of track. I will add pic's as I go. Oh and I forgot to mention that my friend and I have already gotten a counter system working and he's a programmer so he's going to make some new lap software for me. Should have some pics Sunday!


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

Power Supply

Track Layout


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd recommend spending a few more bucks and getting a 10 Amp PS. Not sure what you're going to be running, but the extra amps will not hurt you in the least.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Great Start!*

Welcome aboard and I'm glad you're sharing your experiences with us :thumbsup:

Be sure to search the threads in the Track Building section as there are many great tips 

To find the most comprehensive threads, click on the "Replies" column heading, it will sort them by the number of replies. The ones with the most replies generally have the most detail 

I've attached a Word document with links to other threads and websites that I have found useful (Thanks to 'doba for getting me started on this) 

Your experience sounds similar to mine and I'm a few months ahead of you. Check out my build thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257356

Enjoy :wave:


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

I looked at your link a lot actually while I was looking for ideas. The one I like the best that I would like to at some point attempt to try are the drivers boxes.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

phinsfan7676 said:


> I looked at your link a lot actually while I was looking for ideas. The one I like the best that I would like to at some point attempt to try are the drivers boxes.


Thanks, I'm glad I could be an inspiration 

Reading all the threads and looking at the picturea are what got me started 

Stay tuned for an updated on the driver's stations. I've drilled out the face plates and I'm ready to start wiring.. Look out world :freak:

Be sure to share pictures as you progress your build :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Your layout reminds me a little of mine.


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Update*

Knocked out a wall and got my table set up! Sooo the power supply I bought ended up being out of stock. So they gave me a deal and split the cost to upgrade to a 10A - 0-30 V Got it for $150 shipped. I also got 2 tomy sets, the 4 lane International and the 4 lane split. Got an idea from TKsolver5 for a track design thats different from what I originally was going to set up. I have some pics


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Layout*

The layout


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*the fun never ends...*

phinsfan7676,

Looks like you are going for it! Knocked down a wall for a slot car layout...YEah ThAt Is HaRdCoRe!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...nice layout...zilla


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Prediction: phinsfan will expand his layout every few months. He's clearly got the fever. Let's hope he remembers to include flowers, foot rubs, other essentials in his slot car budget so his "track manager" doesn't pull the plug.


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Update with more pics*

I changed the track layout a little bit. After running on it for a while it got very repetitive. I took out the 2nd set of chicanes and added some turns. My only problem now is not lack of track but lack of supports.


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Couple more pics*

Some more pics. Hopefully getting my timer and lap counter set up tonight.


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*table*

I put some fertilizer down tonight and poof instant grass!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks nice. Does it run a little quieter with that?


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Turns*

I've been working on my track in between naps today(been sick). Since my track is in the basement when cars fly off they land on concrete. Hoping to get all of my turns looking like this one and there should be no more problems. I put a fence along my first turn and tried wrecking.  Only once did a car hit the floor and that was becuase I floored it from the end of the straightaway. I plan on making all of my turns look like this so that I don't have to worry about cars hitting the floor. Plan B get a carpet remnant and put under my table! Check out the pics.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*You might try.....*

....something less fragile. The "fencing" looks good but racing(racers) sometimes takes a toll on the landscape (I know). Plexiglas does not obstruct sight on interior corners/curves and there are probably several types of "packing material", sytrofoam insulation, etc that can be used around outside corners or table-edge (and stout enough to withstand race'n rigors). I can't remember what it was we had delivered, but it had long flexible strips of black foam-like packing, 1-1/2 to 2 in thick and 6 in or more high. It rest on the table, but is hot-glued(in spots) to the track. See attached pic of "Mad Dog's Speedway"............wooff


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Finally some action!*

Sooo Friday finally arrived and I got some time to do a few things. My friend was over tonight and we got started. Thurs we installed my phototransistors and we got my lap timer going, so tonight we started by him soldering some wire to the track and me installing some driver stations. I got the 4 driver stations set up tonight and he got the wiring on the track to the power supply and from the power supply to the driver stations. In other words we got my custom power supply to work with the controllers! The driver stations are pretty plain jane right now but I am going to add in a power brake on off switch, a power brake resistance adjustor, and paint them. I only have a temp light right now for the phototransistors but it works.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Update...*

No pics today but I have learned quite a bit trying to get my track going. I've never really soldered anything before but I have gotten better in the process. I have all the leads soldered to 1 pc of track atm. In the future I plan on a couple more power tracks. I also learned how addicting this hobby is... I've already built a second table to go with my first so my table legnth is now 4 X 12 instead of 4 X 8. I've gotten my 4 stations all wired up and learned a few things in the proccess of that. DO NOT use terminal tracks because they cross the lanes and it just isn't good. I also learned that when making stations, at least the way I made mine go with plastic covers instead of metal. And lastly I learned that when your doing this go at your own pace and make sure you are enjoying what you are doing. I started putting in some late nights on my track and found its better to go slow and just enjoy it, otherwise it starts feelilng like a job. I'll try to post some pics later. Unfortunately I do not have all the pieces of track to finish my layout and no local hobby stores have them either so I'll have to wait for them in the mail.

-Andy


----------



## swflyboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Not complete, but a nice start.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*looking good*

Keep up the good work.You are so right about taking your time,if not you are sure to miss an important detail.I like that catch fence:thumbsup:
B.Racer


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

So long as you don't end up with something like this...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

holy fricken moly!is that an art piece or sumthin?where did ya find that,pete?reminds me of some of 22tall 's world record attempts!


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tinkering*

Well now that I have 12 ft to work with, and tksolver helped me with my layout I finally got some time to get it set up. The bad news is I was only able to get 2 of the 4 lanes going becuase I ended up being 7 15" straights short. I finally got the controller stations wired up and working with a brake. I plan on adding a variable resistor to allow for the brakes to be adjusted but, that is a couple weeks down the road. I also am in the process of adding a second "power" track. This leaves me with 2 questions. 1.) Has anyone else used a variable resistor to adjust the braking and if so what were the specs of the resistor you picked up? 2.) Has anyone ever taken off the controller ports on a terminal track before? I used a terminal track as a power track this time around to allow more surface area for the soldering, but I need to get the controller and power connecter part off of the track. Is there an easy way to do this? I also have some pics of what I have.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I never use terminal tracks, I actually soldier the wires to the rails on the bottom of the tracks. I also soldier every connection and glue the joints together. 

LOL!! I was just browsing Topeka one day and came across that "sculpture". I would hate to be a turn marshal and have to figure out where the car came off.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i can just hear the guys dissappointment when his mom comes home."awwww mom,do have to take it down and put it away?"


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Finally!*

Today was a big day. I finally have my table cleared of all the tools I've been using to make this thing. Its pretty much complete at this point. I may tweak it now and then but I'm way out of funding for this thing. The only thing I need to do at this point is re-solder my controller that my stupid dog got stuck on somehow... Here are some pics of what I have.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks fast and fun! Time to have some fun with it now.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow. Love the straights and the variety of turns at either end. I bet that'll make for good speed and diverse driving challenges to keep it interesting and really test the racers' skills. Have fun with it!!


----------

